# What Phoenix Does every morning



## byerssusan (Oct 11, 2011)

Every morning as soon as I turn on her lights , get her food prepared and put it in her enclosure she slowly slowly..and I do mean slowly haha ..starts moving in her cave. She will get to the edge of her cave and stop..Sleeps some more haha..Then slowly moves a little more then will look over at her food to make sure it's there. She will stare at it for a period of time..Then all of a sudden bam! She's on it LOL..She is so sweet. Gotta love'em..


The food she is eating is RepCal Tortoise food in case you wondered


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 11, 2011)

Very Cool... I'm craving Trix Cereal now for some reason!


----------



## byerssusan (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, yeah guess it looks like Trixalso ..She loves it. But likes the green ones in paticular. I have to start getting her on a fresher diet. This food seems to be doing fine with her. She is growing well but I still worry


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah definitely. I'm sure you won't have much trouble getting her to eat her green leafy veggies.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Cory (Oct 11, 2011)

I like your hide, looks really nice.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Oct 11, 2011)

Awesome enclosure and also I love the little story that was funny lol


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2011)

Love seeing her peek out of her little cave! That is just too cute


----------



## byerssusan (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone. She is so sweet. If I could video tape which I could from the time she starts this morning ritual until she finally eats would probably take at least 30 minutes haha.. She's so darn cute.


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 11, 2011)

nice enclosure, and I'm glad to see how she's growing...used to seeing babies that size with some pyramiding going on.


----------



## byerssusan (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you...She seems to be growing pretty well.. And I am not sure if she started pyramiding if I would know. What do you look for?


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 11, 2011)

She does not have much pyramiding going on...usually the misinformed owners of baby sulcatas will have too dry conditions and each scute will appear to be rising as growth occurs, and there will be a slope from the top of the scute down to the growth lines.


----------



## byerssusan (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh so probably the enclosure I have is too dry for her? If so how do I treat this? I have been spraying it ..misting it everyday. Try to keep a very moist area for her which she doesnt like going too. I got her when she was 2 weeks old..she is now like 7 weeks old.


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 11, 2011)

no no she is looking ok! misting it is good! you don't treat it, it's not an illness, just something cosmetic that happens. 

but if you are going to increase humidity/moisture always make sure temps are not sacrificed and it stays warm.


----------



## byerssusan (Oct 11, 2011)

Shewww haha.. I was like almost in a mother panic like "Oh no I don't know how to take care of my own baby" haha...So see you taught me something. I thought pyramiding was something that was caused by the way they are kept. Thank you for replying so quickly. haha.. I can breathe now. Wow I love this forum. And thank you so much.


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 12, 2011)

I love the cave!!! So cute, did you make it?


----------



## freddy10 (Oct 12, 2011)

byerssusan said:


> Every morning as soon as I turn on her lights , get her food prepared and put it in her enclosure she slowly slowly..and I do mean slowly haha ..starts moving in her cave. She will get to the edge of her cave and stop..Sleeps some more haha..Then slowly moves a little more then will look over at her food to make sure it's there. She will stare at it for a period of time..Then all of a sudden bam! She's on it LOL..She is so sweet. Gotta love'em..
> 
> 
> The food she is eating is RepCal Tortoise food in case you wondered



Don't forget you smoke a cig and get your cofffe ready LOL then you feed her  I LOVE YOU BABY!!!! Hi, by the way I am her Boyfreind and I just join to SO HAPPY I want a water tortoise LOL


----------



## DolanKoops (Oct 13, 2011)

Aww that's so cute Yano your little cave where did you get that?


----------



## byerssusan (Oct 13, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> I love the cave!!! So cute, did you make it?



Yeah I made the cave. I also made her a humid hide similar to this one. She wouldn't have that one.. so what she wants she gets haha
Gotta love'em



DolanKoops said:


> Aww that's so cute Yano your little cave where did you get that?



Thank you..and I made the cave from concrete and rocks I found. She seems to love it



Cory said:


> I like your hide, looks really nice.



Thank you


----------



## SteveP (Oct 13, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## byerssusan (Oct 13, 2011)

SteveP said:


> Very nice!



Thank you very much


----------



## ChiKat (Oct 15, 2011)

That cave is awesome!!


----------



## byerssusan (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you. Ends up Phoenix likes the cave better than the humid hide. So I done have plans as Phoenix grows..So will her caves lol.. I Loved making it any way.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorry, I say this meaning no disrespect but she is kept too cold and that pebble stuff is gross. She needs greens and grasses and weeds to eat. In the wild it would be too hard for them to open the jar of pebbles . Her eyes don't look very good they are only half open and not very bright. Might I suggest you try feeding her some greens from the store, and some dandelions from outside? They would be much better for her then that crap you're feeding her. Also please warm up her habitat. The temp on the cool side should be about 75 and the hot side should be about 100. I think she is too cold and on her way to being sick.


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 9, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> Sorry, I say this meaning no disrespect but she is kept too cold and that pebble stuff is gross. She needs greens and grasses and weeds to eat. In the wild it would be too hard for them to open the jar of pebbles . Her eyes don't look very good they are only half open and not very bright. Might I suggest you try feeding her some greens from the store, and some dandelions from outside? They would be much better for her then that crap you're feeding her. Also please warm up her habitat. The temp on the cool side should be about 75 and the hot side should be about 100. I think she is too cold and on her way to being sick.



Well your a little late in your advice. This was about a month ago I believe. For one she is not being kept too cold.l She stays quite warm actually.. At the that time her eyes were bothering her because of the spiral lighting that I was using..and stopped immediatley after finding out that they could lead to blindness. As far as her food. It has really done her good so far. And if you have read ANY of my threads which I am sure you have she is eating a more natural diet now. Too say that it is crap i was feeding her was pretty insulting though..when I know there are those here on this forum who also use it. Hey thanks for your input though *S* She is healthy soon will be 3 months old and weighs in at 119 grams.. I'd say she is doing quite well.


----------



## chart501 (Nov 9, 2011)

Did you make the rock cave? what is used to keep the rocks together that is safe for the torts...


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi chart501:

Won't you take a few moments to start a new thread in the "Introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 9, 2011)

chart501 said:


> Did you make the rock cave? what is used to keep the rocks together that is safe for the torts...



Yeah I made them from concrete and flat rocks I found. That and a little sanding to make sure no sharp edges..She loves her hide. I also made a humid hide that way.. Using tupper ware and adding the concrete and rocks to it also.


----------



## Lulu (Nov 9, 2011)

That is a pretty cool little cave. My sulcata only likes hides that are just barely big enough, so it would be too much work to keep up with him I think, but I like how natural your hides look.


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 9, 2011)

byerssusan said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I say this meaning no disrespect but she is kept too cold and that pebble stuff is gross. She needs greens and grasses and weeds to eat. In the wild it would be too hard for them to open the jar of pebbles . Her eyes don't look very good they are only half open and not very bright. Might I suggest you try feeding her some greens from the store, and some dandelions from outside? They would be much better for her then that crap you're feeding her. Also please warm up her habitat. The temp on the cool side should be about 75 and the hot side should be about 100. I think she is too cold and on her way to being sick.
> ...



You are right, somehow I did get in on an old thread. But I still say that food is crap and I don't see how that's insulting at all. I call it like it is. However, I am glad you are now feeding her a better diet. I am also glad she is warmer now. and I will pay more attention to the dates on the threads I read, and I won't comment on the old ones.


----------

